# Which song do you hate only one allowed



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

We all have a song that we hate.

If that song came on the radio you would crawl over hot coals to turn it off 

mine is

Simon smith and his amazing dancing bear by Alan Price. 

It hurts even to think about it 8O


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

JLO said:


> We all have a song that we hate.
> 
> If that song came on the radio you would crawl over hot coals to turn it off
> 
> ...


Chirpy Chirby Cheap Cheap ,


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Anything by Phil Collins or Bruce Springsteen.

JohnW


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have to agree with Evs54.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I partly agree with Wizzo. I actually find listening to Phil Collins physically painful. Springsteen, however, I can take.

Roger


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I've Got My Mind Set On You---George Harrison. Arrrgh.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Any Punk :evil:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Noooooooooo contest whatsoever. Witney Houston's 'I will always love you.' A few minutes of excruciating vocal acrobatics which drove me insane. ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Any sex pistols


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Errrrrr.......Sun Arise by Rolf Harris

Al

Oh yeah.....and that Witney Euston one....I Will Always Lurv Yooooohhooo


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

nickoff said:


> I've Got My Mind Set On You---George Harrison. Arrrgh.


I'm a big fan of George but that song stinks :lol:

Before I even read your post I had decided on 'You'll Never Walk Alone'  :lol:


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Any boy band manufactured or otherwise.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Let it goooooo...Let it goooooooo from " frozen "

Les


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bruce*

How can anyone DARE to mention Bruce Springsteen in such a thread

There is no comparison with

Son of my father..............Chicory Tip

Cindarella Rockafella...................Ester and Abi

In the Summertime..........................Mungo Jerry


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

White Christmas.......yeuch!


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mull of Kintyre

I was working in a bar at the time and any time it was selected on the jukebox I would turn the switch off, apologise with every evidence of sincerity ( I was rather too big to pick a fight with) and refund the money.

Drove the owner potty (John Bull with ALL that name implies).

Still turns me puce 

jon


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Slade's effing xmas number ...


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

green green grass of home & coward of the county joint first to make me turn off

Sue


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

YUK !!!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Bobbie Gentry's
Ode to Billie Joe.

Hate it. Wobby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sailing.

Thank goodness someone already had Mull of K...... , nope can't bring myself to type the full name, as it was a toss up between the two.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Jesu joy of mans desiring. Memories of being a choirboy, it just seemed to go on forever otherwise too many to mentions including those already mentioned.

Alan


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Any (c)rap music!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh and anything by Coldplay!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Foot loose Kenny whatshisface
Any "hey nonny no" crappy folk songs sung by Beardies who are probably secret Morris Dancers and Tuggers!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

That mournful dirge they call the National Anthem!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I Swear - All For One 

Sue! Green Green Grass of Home! How could you!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Anything with yodelling.


Chris


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

daffodil said:


> Any sex pistols


The Birdie Song!
Sorry Daff, I really like the Sex Pistols.


----------



## chipster (Oct 8, 2013)

"God gave rock and roll to you" by Kiss. And I'm a Kiss fan !


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Bill Withers
Lovely day goes on forever!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Dexys Midnight Runners.... 'Come On Eileen' God that grates on me every time I hear it. Thankfully not too often now days. Hated it since it came out in 1982 and my opinion is still the same now :x 

There, that got that off me chest  

Steve


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Joe Dolce Shaddap You Face


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Tie A Yellow Ribbon (round the old oak tree) 

And that awful racket from Frozen previously mentioned

Now where's my "The Who's Greatest Hits" CD, I need therapy after typing the first one above :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, I thought of 'Tie a Yellow Ribbon' when 'Green, Green Grass of Home' was mentioned. Can't stand either of them.


Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

chasper said:


> [chasper wrote :-[/b]Bill Withers
> Lovely day goes on forever!


Yes, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know. I know..

OOoops, wrong song :roll:

Pete


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Anything by Elvis :twisted:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Matchlock wrote: *Anything by Elvis :twisted:


I would tend to agree but I am surprised that he has not really been mentioned in any of the recent music threads. Not really "The King" amongst motorhomers then.

Mr Plodd, make sure you play "Im Free" full volume by The Who.. Might help with your Caravan considering tendencies!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Flower of Scotland - what a dirge.

Dave


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

If you're happy and you know it clap your hands. 
Yes, it is sung by all our little ones but for some reason all I want to do is block my ears! Makes me shiver even now just writing this.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The theme song from Neighbours.

Tony Hatch and Jackie Trent (who wrote it) should be boiled alive.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> > *Matchlock wrote: *Anything by Elvis :twisted:
> 
> 
> As my grand-daughter said, "Who's Elvis?"
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Marys Boy Child can be heard playing full volume every Christmas either at home or in the van. There is no escaping it, its Mrs D's favourite. :evil:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Marys Boy Child can be heard playing full volume every Christmas either at home or in the van. There is no escaping it, its Mrs D's favourite. :evil:


I consider myself duly warned!!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Simply the w̶o̶r̶s̶t̶ best - Tina Turner


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shaddup your face.....Joe Dulce. Biggest bunch of crap ever to hit the airwaves, yuk!


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen. Thunderbolt and lightning, very very frightening. Crikey, ooh err missus, etc! (Love most of their other stuff, though.)


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

thesimmokid said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen. Thunderbolt and lightning, very very frightening. Crikey, ooh err missus, etc! (Love most of their other stuff, though.)


What 8O 
You cannot be serious!!


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep - even more than Shaddup Your Face, The Frog Song, Mary's Boy Child and all others of that ilk.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> Joe Dolce Shaddap You Face


That flipping song gave me endless embarrassment. At the time we had just emigrated to Australia and I had started my first job over there when Joe Dolce hit the number 1 spot. I gave the Aussies lots of stick that such a stupid song had even got into their hit parade and the English record buying public were much more selective. A couple of weeks later one of the blokes brought in a cutting from the local paper showing the British hit parade. Guess what was No 1? 

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Even more annoying Shaddap You Face kept Ultravox's Vienna off the number 1 spot. Hard to believe but sadly true.


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

Barry D is right about Ultravox. A great shame. Mind you, Little Jimmy Osmond with Long-haired Lover from Liverpool kept David Bowie's Jean Genie off the No 1 spot, although perhaps that's not quite as bad! I'm sure there are also others kept of the top spot by some truly dreadful warblings.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Kaytutt said:


> I Swear - All For One
> 
> Sue! Green Green Grass of Home! How could you!


Not fond of any funereal sounding songs, but like most of 'the jones's other stuff'

and don't start me on Andy Stewart lol

Sue


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned......... Deck of Cards.

from the corner behind the settee of a very dark room


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

I know a song that`ll get on yer nerves, get on yer nerves, get on yer nerves, I know a song that`ll get on yer nerves ukeleft:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

That rock & roll medley song they play at weddings and the like. The person who put this together wants maiming with a blunt instrument.


----------



## Hymerintacto (Aug 2, 2011)

HAPPY by Pharrell Williams.
Soooooooooo irritating! :twisted:


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh Superman by laurie Anderson , used to drive me mad !! from 1981
youtube Oh superman


----------



## metblue1500 (Sep 11, 2009)

*songs to hate*

Any bloody England, Scotland,Welsh or Irish football or rugby song.
They are all bloody crap !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

